# modified air box idea



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I made a cardboard test template to see how much heat could possibly be diverted away from my air box openings and IAT. I'm considering making up a real foam and silver tape heat screen and blocking in the air box itself-but only if this test goes well. After putting it in place and warming up the engine, I'm kinda surprised to find that this crappy piece of cardboard that's in between the radiator and the huge opening in the front of the air box actually works better than I thought. I'm gonna have to do some test drives with this in place cuz I'm concerned that it may cause air starvation when the hood is closed. I do notice a louder sucking sound when the throttle body opens and the hood is closed. We'll see how this works out--I'll let you guys know


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*WOT Air Woes with the air box enclosed*

I did some test driving today. I didn't have my super chips connected to the car to check my IAT's; which, in hindsight, I kinda wish I had. Anyway, I guess it really doesn't matter much cuz the car definitely had breathing problems at WOT with the cardboard piece in place and the hood closed. There's just not enough air flowing into that small space behind the left headlight, and truthfully, I don't really want to drill air holes into the front frame rail, or anywhere else for that matter-if I can help it. When I removed the cardboard, the engine really perked up and returned to the performance I'm used to. I did this experiment cuz I was looking for a DIY way to lower IAT temps more quickly at the track. So, I guess what I wanna know now is: how well those 23 dollar (with shipping costs) thermistors work? Are they worth the price for what they're supposed to do? Can anyone chime in on this?
Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

In the testing I did there were two goals I had in mind. The first one was the source of the air. Over in that area the best source is having the headlight removed. Other sources there all have issues. The second was directing the air to the TB. The shortest and most direct path is the best hence why over the radiator intakes on these cars rule both here and in Australia where they've had a lot of experience with this platform. The Volant kind of suffers from the same problem you had. That pretty lid on it chokes the engine.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*I hear ya!*

I've considered the ORTCAI as an option for solving both cold air supply to the engine and IAT heat soak with one stroke. As of now, the stumbling block for me in getting any ORTCAI is the bucks it takes to purchase one. I'm putting my kid through college and right now it's just not in the cards. I would build one myself, but I'm no expert in working with fiberglass; also, I cant afford to build 4 or 5 "oops" intakes that end up sitting on my shed floor, or in the the trash because of some screw up I made. I will probably just have to wait until the funds become available to buy one that I know will work correctly once its installed. Hopefully, that time will come before I die of old age. Thanks for the info and quick reply!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a "How-to" in one of the stickies. It will cost you about $100 with the filter being the biggest part of it. Making it isn't really hard but making it look good is the task.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Great!*

Cool-I'll take a look at it-. BTW- Do the thermistors I've heard about really read/recover faster than the stock one?
Thanks!


----------

